# Cleaning dogs anal glands



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if this is an okay thing to do yourself, or if you should just let your vet do it. I've read how to do it online, and it sounds simple enough, but I was wondering if anyone out there does this themselves to their own dogs, and any advice would be great. I'm confident enough to do it, but if I get people telling me to just let the vet do it, then that is what I will do. Thank you.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I know some people that do it themselves but all 3 of my dogs have never done it. I think if there's nothing wrong with it, it shouldn't need to be emptied! 

None of my dogs have had any leaking or strong odor from it so I still haven't done it yet. When they go to the vet for check ups, he's never emptied them either so I assume there's nothing wrong?

If you do it yourself, I recommend having a vet or groomer show you how to do it once just to make sure you don't damage something!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I know this isn't the question your asking, but it's not something I want to do. Is this something that is problematic for you and your dog? If so, I'd consider a diet change, especially if you're feeding a commercial diet. My dog would express irregularly, weekly, sometimes daily, when she was on a commercial diet, and she had some other dietary problems. However, as soon as I got her onto a homemade diet all her allergy problems went away and so too the frequency of irregular expressions. Something to consider if you haven't already.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm in total agreement with Curb. I have never had a dog in over 55 yrs. who needed this done. Proper diet, adequate exercise, no problem. (Of course there are exceptions.)

My motto is, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

only do your dogs gland if they need doing once you start doing them you will need them done on a regular basis, if you dog is in good health and is feed a good diet it will be able to relese them on there own when they go for a loo if there is a problem your groomer or vets will be able to do them for you


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I appreciates everyone opinions, I'm not cleaning his anal glands for my joy, it's something that needs to be done. I was hoping to find someone that has done it before, and could give me some in site. I'm not feeding them walmart food, I'm feeding them Chicken Soup. I have two dogs, one doesn't need it, and the other does-I thought that if maybe I could do it myself, it would make things easier, and the experience as painless as possible-I can only imagine that it's not going to be a walk in the park.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My vet showed me how to do it and I did it exactly once - under her direct supervision.

I immediately lost interest in ever doing it again. I decided I'd need a full HAZMAT suit and a stainless steel room. 

BTW, that was my 115# lab, in otherwise excellent health - lots of exercise and a good diet. He still needed his scent glands expressed 4-5 time each year. With my previous dogs, I'd never heard of anal scent glands. 

I would have cheerfully paid the vet a lot more than she charged to have her do it.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm with Ron.

My family's last dog was a 90lb Dobe/GSD mix and the only dog any of us have ever owned that needed its anal glands manually expressed. We had the vet show us how once and decided it was something of which we never again wanted to be a part. The vet charged us an extremely nominal fee to do it at her office. She usually did it in combination with something else, like vaccinations or what-have-you.

At any rate, have your vet show you how. It isn't difficult to do once you've had a professional demonstration.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I just had Kina's glands done last week. She was doing the butt rub thing. The vet tech informed me that she had a lazy butt and the fact that she went through a bout of loose stools may have caused her to get full.

I would get the vet tech to teach you how to do them prior to going ahead and doing them on your nose. Like Ron stated you might change your mind after being in the same room as your dog when you get them done.

I wasn't even in the same room and just the smell off of her after she got them done.....OMG.................I was gagging on the way home from the vet because it smelt so bad. When I got home......I washed her butt!!

They even asked if I would be interested on doing them myself.....I really don't think I'd be able to stomach it!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can certainly express your dog's glands at home if you wish. However, I agree with the suggestions of having your vet show you at least once. You can do alot of damage to the glands by messing with them an not knowing what you are doing. However, its not rocket science, and a quick "how to" from your vet will get you on track. It is stinky, oily and just not a pretty thing to do, so be prepared to bath your dog immediately following, or preferably, do it in the tub while bathing. I only express glands on dogs that need it, and never on my own dogs, as they don't need it. I check every dog in the tub though. You can feel if they are full or not, and if not expressed( as you probably know) they can absess and burst out the side of the dog's rectum. That is very painful, and required antibiotics and lots of time to heal, and the gland most likely will not function properly again.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help. I did it myself, and wasn't hard-I did do it during his bath outside today, it wasn't that gross, but smelled. He was very good, since my husband is deployed, I get the luxury of doing it all by myself, and he just stood there and took it. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

The vet I work for would love to teach you and send all our clients with a/g expressions to you! It is not a job he relishes. Some dogs just have anatomy that does not allow for the a/g to empty. I would let the vet do it!!


----------

